# what is the difference between the time rx instinct and nxr instinct



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am deciding between two time frames. the time nxr instinct and the time rx instict. Other than the integrated seatpost what is the difference between the two?


----------



## EvilEuro (Sep 28, 2005)

I have always understood it to be the integrated seatpost is the only difference. However, the NXR's integrated seatpost can be cut down completely and you can then use a regular seatpost with it if you so desired. The integrated seatpost is supposed to add to the quality and comfort of the ride though, so if you wanted to go with a regular seatpost you might as well just get the RX Instinct. 

Personally I like the integrated seatpost and the paint schemes on the NXR better. I wish they hadn't taken away the black and lime from the 2012 lineup. That was one sweet colour scheme.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

The RX Instinct also lacks the "nanotube-enhanced resins" found in the NXR...


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

The fibers used in both bikes are different: the NXR Instinct uses HM fibers and some vectran in the top and bottom of top tubes and down tubes. The RX Instinct uses HR fibers and more vectran in the same area. This makes the RX Instinct a more "Roubaix" type of bike, more comfortable. The NXR is more reactive for sprints and climbs, it's a great racing bike.
They both have the same racing geometry.

On the NXR² Instinct, you will find carbon dropouts in the front and hollowed dropouts in the back.


----------



## Dkblume (Dec 29, 2010)

*Time NXR 2 Advice Please*

I just scored a great deal on this frame, size L in the Black Label color scheme. I had a VXRS a few years back, but got a poor fit and it never felt right under me. This time around the size is perfect.

My question is - how is the NXR as a race bike? Is it stiff and responsive in racing / max effort situations? I am used to the rock solid feel of my R3, and wouldn't want to wind up with a Grand Touring noodle.

I'm a Cat 4 racer and looking to swap my R3 for the NXR. The R3 is a a solid race bike, BUT it has a ton of setback (185mm) and my short femurs much prefer a ride with 170mm, so the NXR would be perfect. 

Your input would be appreciated!


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

The NXR is a great race bike, our Master's team (Time Factory team) uses it for road and crits racing. Thanks to the monobloc front triangle and the BB 30, you have a no torsional flex but with the addition of the vectran in the toptube and downtube, it absorbs vibrations and make it more comfortable than the VXRS on long distance.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how does vxrs fit differently from NXR2?


----------

